# "Autoriser l'accès sur votre Ipad" en boucle



## dmf (11 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je fais la mise à jour vers ios7 sir mon ipad2 et j'ai ce fameux message qui n'en fini pas de tourner 
J'ai basculé l'interrupteur latérale des 2 cotés sans résultat 

la barre de progression sur l'ipad est monté à 90% en gros et ne bouge plus depuis 3 bonnes heures.

J'ai fais la mise à jour d'Itunes et pas mieux 

Débranché et rebranché l'ipad et rien de changé.

l'Ipad est bloqué 

Cdt.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h17 ----------

Bon, bèh, j'ai trouvé 

J'ai appuyé 10 secondes en même temps sur la touche home et le bouton éteindre,
ce qui a fait disparaitre la barre de progression qui était bloquée.
J'ai débranché le cable et rebranché.
Itune m'a reposé la question, accepté et c'est reparti 

Bonne soirée.


----------

